# Game 50: Heat @ Raptors (3/30 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, March 30, 2012 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No UD tonight. He stayed in Miami for Personal reasons(he hates Canada) and will rejoin team in Boston.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

More Turiaf. Good.

Big surprise, Mavs are playing Orlando on the second night of a back to back....this schedule is ****ing bullshit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

TSN really know what's up...Wade starting at PG, Chalmers at SG apparently :bosh2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Brought that up last night. This condensed schedule has not worked in our favor. It seems that because we're all the way down south, its easier travel for teams to begin the Florida swing with us, then go to Orlando the next night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Bosh to begin.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB for 2. Nice


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is so sick man


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 10-0 start for the Heat.

Gotta love the energy, especially since they got Toronto at 4AM. Keep it up now, please..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron for the deuce


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a start. Matador D there by Andrea.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:2:bosh1:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:2:bosh1: again! boom


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade:

What a start baby


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha LBJ, what was that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is carving them up with these passes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:mario:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, how did Bosh make that?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice finish CB. Tough


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They're starting to make a few, luckily they cant defend us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DeRozan is quietly placing his name on the honorable mention Heat Killer list.

I believe he's averaged around 25ppg on close to 50% in the past 5 or 6 meetings.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrel in the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Terrel Harris getting early minutes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're turning crappy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:mario: 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Travel???


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole 2 :lebron:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Forbes...ugh

Bane Shattier


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats a foul? Really?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31-27 after 1

Game turned once we went to the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Very dissapointing way to end the quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Small ball is so bad. I'm almost at the point where I will no longer support this team because I abhor small ball.

I don't think there's a single lineup with Battier that is decent. He should be playing spot minutes as LeBron's sub and only in games where the other team has a great wing player for him to defend.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Harris 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Harris!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrel 33333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF? Forbes shooting like Reggie Miller


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whose guarding Forbes? He hasnt hit rim yet


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade's free throw shooting continues to be a joke.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH with these home team calls


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, this game has turned so quickly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They must be shooting around 70% since that initial burst by us.

What the **** man.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Crumpling to the ground and/or losing handle on the ball has been Bosh's pet move on postups this season. He looks a lot skinnier too. He can't even shield his defender to catch the ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

T-Bomb


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit, there's no way this game should be close.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its just amazing the amount of offensive funks we go on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm embarrassed.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That missed 3 by Cole perfectly explains why Spo has to come back with the starting lineup. Chalmers can hit that shot but Cole doesn't have the range. Is there some reason why Spo refuses to return his starting unit to the game?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, Lebron's last 5 have been pretty average....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D going on right now :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: holy shit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow nice tip CB


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

At what point did we become the D'Antoni Suns? I'm so disgusted.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh, LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DeRozan with 14 already. Like I said, rising on the list of Heat Killers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So why cant Turiaf get these calls when he attacks?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This doesnt seem to be a Battier game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sweet hook Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2.5 seconds left in the quarter after these Lebron free throws.

Already wanting to look away..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

59-51 at the half

Great start, bad middle, ok end.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fully expected that to go down.

Man, these TSN guys are ****ing annoying.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Wade2LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh1: GOOD SHIT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"He doesnt get the publicity of a Dirk..."

Eric, maybe its cause he shoots 42%..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel getting torched, man


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ2Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

and 1 please?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:mario:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These foul calls are getting pretty one sided....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DeRozan, the New Nick Young


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Lebron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ROfl just got home, Haslem inactive? After his performance last night of all times?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the hell was that not a travel on Johnson?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel on Bargnani is not working, Spo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

83-83 after 3

Both teams shooting 59%. Toronto shooting that highly, even though their mostly shooting jumpers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Cole


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Noco for the deuce


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They arent missing Js


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wheres the foul!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What an incredible flop by Andrea


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant remember their last basket that wasnt a long J. They just arent missing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Johnson...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They only have 12 fouls and they lead the league in fouls per game. On top of that they're making junk. God this season has been frustrating.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These TSN guys are unreal.

Trying to say that it wasnt a foul just there on Calderon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How was Battier nto fouled on that 3? Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get Bane on the bench


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta finish those CB, and 1's


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: 33333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I cant believe Jose is still bitching about that call. He came down on Wade's arms prior to being hit in the mouth. Your foul was first, nimrod.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade <3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH jose...jesus


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew, Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why are they randomly playing the piano hook from "Heard em say?"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice putback by Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just got home...what's with this lineup? Big 3 plus Cole and Battier? Oh yea, no UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bosh

What a pass


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice find for LeBron to Bosh. Why did Rio just shove Calderon there? Then he complained...maybe Cole was rightfully in? Who's played better? Havent checked the boxscore yet.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sheesh...only 8 TOs and we're not mopping the floor with them? Don't like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 11 in the quarter. Big games by the big 3. 

Bosh with 26 on 9-15
Lebron with 24 on 11-18 
Wade with 28 on 11-18

Been a while since all three have been on at the same time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Nice find for LeBron to Bosh. Why did Rio just shove Calderon there? Then he complained...maybe Cole was rightfully in? Who's played better? Havent checked the boxscore yet.


Mario is. He's playing very well. Cole has been solid tonight too though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL the Toronto color guy is giving the Heat extended advice on what kind of trouble they'll have in the Playoffs. God I dont miss not having a playoff team. Must suck for TO.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:dwade: !!!

Now he's talking about praying for Davis.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Crowd goes crazy in Toronto because they hit 100 points . Free pizza in Toronto 

Heat win 113-101

Great 4th quarter, led by Wade. POTG for me.

Bosh with 30
Wade with 30
LBJ with 26

How many dunks did Bosh have tonight?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL the crowd went crazy when they got over 99...FREE PIZZA!! I guess their season is worth something.

I think we scored on every possession when I started watching. What the **** happened before that?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chris Bosh with 3 blocks. Nice. 30 points too. Still not PoTG.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was hoping real hard we'd keep them from the pizza. Oh well.

11-18 for LeBron. 11-18 for Bosh. 12-19 for Dwyane. DAMNIT DWYANE. WHY'D YOU HAVE TO GET THAT LAST DUNK?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Best game CB has played in a while.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was Big 3 ball. Be nice if Bane could hit a trey sometime.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel really repped in the home country: 0-0. That's how Canadians do! No shooting!

And I see Bane Shatted it up tonight.

Terrel Harris? Sure, OK!

And...CANADIAN SPORTSCENTER ON MY COMPUTER! THEY LEAD WITH HOCKEY, AND ALL HOCKEY! THIS IS WIIIIILD!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Solid play from our PG's the last 2 games. Hopefully its a sign of them breaking out of this slump.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry...SportsCent*re*!!

Definitely great to see the Big 3 shine together. Adding into that the PG play returning, we must've played some ass-first D for this game to be tied going into the fourth. I blame Shattier, and Spo likely trying to have UD sub in via satellite.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just 8 turnovers tonight, to 26 assists. Nice.

Game shouldnt have been that close though. They were hitting a TON of jumpers tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Magic need to send the Heat a gift basket for all the victories we've given them this year with the FL-2-step always ending in ORL. They're up against Dallas.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Just 8 turnovers tonight, to 26 assists. Nice.
> 
> Game shouldnt have been that close though. They were hitting a TON of jumpers tonight.


I see both teams just went 5-14 from 3. Were the jumpers mostly uncontested?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Much better move by Sun Sports. JJax on the road and Frank Forte in the studio with Crotty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I see both teams just went 5-14 from 3. Were the jumpers mostly uncontested?


Nope. It was mostly contested J's they were hitting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> I see both teams just went 5-14 from 3. Were the jumpers mostly uncontested?


Surprisingly, most were actually fairly contested.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Good game offensively, we started out on a 10 and 0 run then it was 20-2 at one point...and them miami let raps back in the game till the end.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What'd y'all think of Terrel? Boxscore looks alright in minimal minutes. How'd he look? Was about to say he must be shooting a crazy percentage from 3 in his minimal minutes so far this year, but I just checked and he's now at 38.5% (5-13). I felt like he shot over 50% in every game he played.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Much better move by Sun Sports. JJax on the road and Frank Forte in the studio with Crotty.


Who the frankfritter is Frank Forte?



Wade2Bosh said:


> Nope. It was mostly contested J's they were hitting.





Wade County said:


> Surprisingly, most were actually fairly contested.


Sounds frustrating as ****.



Wade County said:


> Whose guarding Forbes? He hasnt hit rim yet





Wade2Bosh said:


> WTF? Forbes shooting like Reggie Miller


:lol: guessing he hit all 3 of his FGs in succession?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy shit...was that Arab man hostily yelling at LeBron?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Who the frankfritter is Frank Forte?


You didnt grow up down here? He's been covering sports on TV down here for years. 

Maybe you remember his face?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hmmm...looks familiar. Has he been on a specific channel?

I guess I wasn't too conscious of media members as a young lad.

I'm sure you all have heard about Dwyane's nephew getting shot in Chicago last night. Man, people talk so much shit about Miami being violent, but Chicago seems to be running away with the "prize" lately. I'd make a Bulls fan joke, but doesn't feel right. Sounds like he's OK, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He was a sports anchor on WPLG channel 10 for a long time. And he was/is the play by play man on the tv rebroadcast of Miami Hurricanes games. Now he does pre/post/intermission hosting/interviews on Panthers, Marlins and I guess Heat broadcasts now.

Just heard about Wade's nephew. Yeah, Chicago has had an insane amount of shootings. Isnt that what Wade's charity work in Chicago focuses on? Getting guns off the streets? Im pretty sure it is. Anyway, good to here he's gonna be alright.

Didnt know Wade had 3 sisters. Just thought he had Tragil and 3 brothers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I assumed it was Tragil, but I recall hearing he was originally raised by his sister*s*...which is why they sent him to live with his pops and half-bros for toughening.


----------



## SLJ_MBA (Apr 21, 2012)

New to the board..Heat fan forever. Does anyone know how I can obtain or buy a copy of a game?
I want on DVD the Heat @ Raptors (3/30 7:00PM). I do have the League Pass but is there a way to get/create a HD (at least 720) hard copy?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Torrent sites then burn it to disc. Although I'm 99% sure you're gonna be a spammer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:yep:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great finish by Dex. Dunking machine now!


----------



## SLJ_MBA (Apr 21, 2012)

So I ask a question and get labeled a spammer? Seems like an awesome place already. The Stanley head nodding .gif is pretty classy too. Awesome board. (For those wondering please read with sarcasm after the first sentence.)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

In Ben's defense, that was a very random 1st post. Why exactly do you want a copy of this particular game?


----------



## SLJ_MBA (Apr 21, 2012)

I was in the 2nd row with my wife at that specific game on our anniversary and the DirecTV DVR didn't record the game as it was directed to. We wanted it as a momento.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^pm sent.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sorry dude, but we do get a ton of spammers here. Apologies.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

SLJ_MBA said:


> I was in the 2nd row with my wife at that specific game on our anniversary and the DirecTV DVR didn't record the game as it was directed to. We wanted it as a momento.


iTunes has every NBA game for download if you wanted to grab a copy there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

...I'm insulted he insulted Stanley. What's unclassy about the nod? Pure class.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

SLJ_MBA said:


> So I ask a question and get labeled a spammer? Seems like an awesome place already. The Stanley head nodding .gif is pretty classy too. Awesome board. (For those wondering please read with sarcasm after the first sentence.)


My bad. As W2B said, it's just a really random 1st post to make lol. We get a lot of spammers bumping random old threads with 1st post that aren't spam but they start spamming after a while. 

And :hano: at you dissing the smileys :favre:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stanley is the man :yep:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Word. A negative judgement on an entire messageboard based off of the use of Stanley befuddles me.


----------

